# network admin recommended reading



## bigearsbilly (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got a whole load of servers at work, unices and some of the other sort.
Nobody in my firm seems to know much about networks.
It (the network) seems to have grown without much design or thought, so I guess
I'll need to sort it out myself.

Could anyone recommend any books on diagnosing problems, monitoring and increasing network
performance and such like?

Thanks.


----------



## jotawski (Aug 5, 2011)

Essentail System Administration by AEleen Frisch from O'Reilly , it is `the white book.'  Another one is `the red book`, UNIX System Administration Handbook (3rd Edition) [Paperback]
Evi Nemeth (Author), Garth Snyder (Author), Scott Seebass (Author), Trent Hein (Author)


----------



## bigearsbilly (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks Jotawski but they are probably too general.
My sys admin is OK, 
but I've never administered a sizeable network in a professional environment.

More troubleshooting needed than setup.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

Sign up for a CCNA course.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a good suggestion SirDice but
that implies moving out of my chair!

Have you seen the world financial system today? I think the boss
would rather pay for some books!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> Have you seen the world financial system today? I think the boss
> would rather pay for some books!


It's called "investment" 

Seriously though, getting CCNA certified will drastically increase your market value.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 5, 2011)

jotawski said:
			
		

> Essentail System Administration by AEleen Frisch from O'Reilly , it is `the white book.'  Another one is `the red book`, UNIX System Administration Handbook (3rd Edition) [Paperback]
> Evi Nemeth (Author), Garth Snyder (Author), Scott Seebass (Author), Trent Hein (Author)



I think it may be different colors for each country. I am in the united states; I have the third edition which is purple: http://vig-fp.prenhall.com/bigcovers/0130206016.jpg

My friend who recommended it a decade ago has the second edition which is red.

Very good book by the way. The newer one( 4th edition) does not cover FreeBSD at all which is sad for an admin book to ignore the OS completely.


----------



## jalla (Aug 5, 2011)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> Could anyone recommend any books on diagnosing problems, monitoring and increasing network
> performance and such like?



The Bible on these topics is _TCP/IP Illustrated Volume I_ by W.Richard Stevens


----------



## jotawski (Aug 6, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I think it may be different colors for each country. I am in the united states; I have the third edition which is purple: http://vig-fp.prenhall.com/bigcovers/0130206016.jpg
> 
> My friend who recommended it a decade ago has the second edition which is red.
> 
> Very good book by the way. The newer one( 4th edition) does not cover FreeBSD at all which is sad for an admin book to ignore the OS completely.



Mine is red but the new edition one is purple which I do not have.  Thanks for your times.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't go far wrong with Mr. Stevens.
I already have two of his.


----------

